# Built in shelf ideas



## jblong83 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a project in front of me and right now I am just searching for ideas.

First pics of the work space

























Second, my thoughts. I would like to do some sort of built in shelves, or bookcase/display case. The other option is to just hang shelves as I did with the laundry room. But, I am kind of leaning towards something more decorative and pleasing to the eyes while still being functional. Some inspiration came from this post

My wife doesn't care what I do either way, she just wants shelves up. I may be getting in way over my head here, but I thought I would give it a shot. My woodworking experience is pretty minimal, pretty much all of it came from high school shop classes, which was ten years ago. I will also be limited in tools that I have that are relevant to this project. I have a 7 1/4 skill saw, 18V drill, a good ole hammer and hand saw, and a pair of saw horses.

The type of wood should of course match the color scheme of the room and the wood on the existing ledge, which I am still in the process of tracking down what exactly was used on the ledge.

So...open forum. Give me your best, give me your worst. Tell me I'm crazy and should just hire a carpenter, but hell, where's the fun in that. I'm in and up for the challenges that await.


----------



## Bo Jake (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, yeah. Looks like you have quite an exciting lil proj. I love those, they really can turn out to be a real novalty. for planning and estatics prep, I always took into great consideration location of windows if any and the entry location. I always loved it when I had several different views to choose from. A corner setting is classic where the entry may be jammed into the corner rather than the center of the room, still you may be perfering more of an office atmosphere with maybe a lounger. I just Googled images to see some ideas, (office wall cabnets) or (storage wall shelves) you also can add left side desk, door or window, or vicey/verce. So just have fun designing then right into the proj. Pickle, Paint or Natural finishes. (TBD) Bo Jake


----------



## jblong83 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Shelves up!*

Nothing really fancy, but should be functional.


----------



## jblong83 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Computer desk!*

I got my computer desk assembled as well. Fits nicely in my little corner. I know there are better ways to attach the legs. I was experimenting more than anything, and I wanted to have as small of a foot print with the legs and that is what I came up with.








































Yes that's a credit card under the front leg, one was cut just a saw kerf to short.


----------



## AFMac (Aug 5, 2011)

Since it looks like you've already got a shelf in place, you could build a set of shelves on top and then drywall at the top to essentially carry the wall straight up from the bottom section. Essentially the opposite of my setup. 









Had a roughly 3 ft deep by 3 ft tall "cave" covered by two sets of flimsy looking doors (which happened to be both different heights and widths for some reason). Used MDF for the boxes and shelves, with poplar on the front to add some stiffness and give it a wood face frame. Finished it of with some molding and corner pieces.


----------

